# 10th Anniversary Logo Contest - PRELIMINARY VOTE



## jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

OK folks, here we go with the voting for the 10th Anniversary Logo!

Tremendous THANKS to all who entered for the great effort and creativity!

This is a *multiple choice preliminary round* of voting to whittle us down to 10 candidates. 
The top 10 entries will advance. *Vote for up to 10 entries*.
The voting will end 5 days after this post is made.

PLEASE VOTE FOR NO MORE THAN 10 ENTRIES!!

*1.* 
 *2.*  *3.*  *4.* 

*5.* *6.*  *7.*  *8.* 

*9.* *10.*  *11.*  *12.* 

*13.*  *14.*  *15.*  *16.* 

*17.*  *18.*  *19.*  *20.* 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 16, 2013)

I really love the competition this year!! Excellent entries!!


----------



## jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> I really love the competition this year!! Excellent entries!!



That's for sure. Some very nice entries!

By the way, the results will be automatically shown when the poll ends.


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 16, 2013)

We not only have pen artists in this group, but many drawing artists.
Great selection - hard to keep to 10 votes!
gordon


----------



## pesto126 (Oct 16, 2013)

Got my vote in.. really nice logos!


----------



## skiprat (Oct 16, 2013)

Some very good entries!! I have a few favourites, but they may not work so good on mugs etc. I only used a few of my max 10, and would have liked to use the spares on the same ones I chose. 
Well done to all that entered.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 16, 2013)

My artistic skills certainly take a back seat to the talents of these folks. It was very hard to decide.


----------



## jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the good response!  82 voters so far.


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 16, 2013)

This is very frustrating.  Why can't there be one really good one and the rest not as good.  This is gonna take some time and serious thought.  KUDOS to everyone, these all look great.  Can't help but wonder HOW y'all do it.  I opened up my MS Paint and drew one up, it was just missing something.


----------



## LouF (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice drawings I voted but it be hard when they are whittle down.:ghost:


----------



## 76winger (Oct 16, 2013)

Got my votes in, there are some very nice entries this year!


----------



## Haynie (Oct 16, 2013)

Guess I should have read the instructions.  I only voted for one.  Poop.


----------



## Teeball (Oct 17, 2013)

<======= Voted.


----------



## jeff (Oct 17, 2013)

158 visitors to the polling place so far. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 17, 2013)

I pulled my 4 absolute favorites and voted them through   Not to say there are any bad ones, but definitely a few that stood out in my eyes.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 17, 2013)

Cast my vote amongst the great entries. It is particularly good to see the non fountain pen designs in some of the entries. Far too often the "fountain pen" is the one design that takes prominence. An unbiased comment from someone that loves fountain pens.


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 17, 2013)

A lot of great entries this year. I like that I can select each image on my iPad and scroll through them on fullscreen. Great work everyone! Let the whittling begin!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## jeff (Oct 17, 2013)

181 Voters. Keep them coming!


----------



## jeff (Oct 18, 2013)

Does everyone like the multiple choice process for the initial cut? Previously, in the interest of time, I asked the management team to whittle down the entries. I decided this year to let you all do it and it seems to be working nicely.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 18, 2013)

Just voted. Yes, I personally like seeing all the entries and allowing all members to whittle down. Thanks


----------



## LouF (Oct 18, 2013)

How long before we start round two?


----------



## 76winger (Oct 18, 2013)

jeff said:


> Does everyone like the multiple choice process for the initial cut? Previously, in the interest of time, I asked the management team to whittle down the entries. I decided this year to let you all do it and it seems to be working nicely.



Jeff, 
I like the multiple choice for round one. However I think a limit of 5 or 6 per person would probably be enough rather than 10. I think you'd still get a pretty good sampling with everyone putting in half a dozen votes and it might be easier for for everyone having a fewer number to choose because they could really focus on the ones they like the best. 

My two cents worth...


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Oct 18, 2013)

I also like the multiple choice vote, but I hadn't voted in the past. To the above comment, not everyone is using their "limit," and there are probably people who chose more than ten. I think it's nice we get the choice. I see 20 great entries!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dear contest entrants:
I haven't voted yet.
I like cashmere, 20 yr old scotch, and
DVD's of things that blow up.

I'm just sayin..


----------



## jeff (Oct 18, 2013)

LouF said:


> How long before we start round two?



This round ends on Monday 10/21. I hope to start round two on Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll look for a natural breakpoint in the results of this poll that gives us between 8 and 10 candidates. We'll send the top three vote-getters from that round to the final round. The semi-final and final votes are 5 days each. I like to run each vote over a weekend to catch those who aren't able to visit during the week, so I'm thinking we'll wrap up the final on Sunday Nov 3.


----------



## LouF (Oct 18, 2013)

jeff said:


> LouF said:
> 
> 
> > How long before we start round two?
> ...



Jeff thanks sounds good to me.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks to all entries!  All are pretty darn good!  I only voted for my top 5.


----------



## AnachitlPut (Oct 19, 2013)

Carl Fisher said:


> I pulled my 4 absolute favorites and voted them through   Not to say there are any bad ones, but definitely a few that stood out in my eyes.



Couldn't have said it better. I did the same.


----------



## jeff (Oct 20, 2013)

Just about 24 hours left. Get your vote in!


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Oct 20, 2013)

jeff said:


> Does everyone like the multiple choice process for the initial cut? Previously, in the interest of time, I asked the management team to whittle down the entries. I decided this year to let you all do it and it seems to be working nicely.



I like having the members involved. I believe it's good to get as many involved it the selection as possible. Lots of great selections and it was tough to pick just half of them.


----------



## paintspill (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow its getting serious. Nice logos. Kinda glad I didn't enter.


----------



## jeff (Oct 21, 2013)

Just a few hours left in the vote. If you have not voted, please consider doing so now.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 21, 2013)

This is a much better process, it allows one to see the process from start to finish. Also does not make the administrators the bad guys for eliminating anyone..


jeff said:


> Does everyone like the multiple choice process for the initial cut? Previously, in the interest of time, I asked the management team to whittle down the entries. I decided this year to let you all do it and it seems to be working nicely.


----------



## jeff (Oct 21, 2013)

OK! Here is the vote tabulation: View attachment Vote1.pdf

The first natural breakpoint is between the 6th and 7th vote getters, so we'll advance the first 6 to the semi-final round, then the top 3 to the final.

So the winners of this round are:

*5.*  *7.*  *9.* 
*16.*  *20.* *11.* 

Congrats to all, and the next round of voting will begin on Wednesday.


----------



## jeff (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry friends, I have not had an opportunity to set up the second poll. 

I expect before the weekend.


----------

